
I switched from VIM after 6 years – Part 1 - azbshiri
https://medium.com/@azbshiri/why-i-switched-from-vim-after-6-years-part-1-682870b54ebc
======
cerberusss
To be honest, your writing could be improved. For example using punctuation,
and alternating longer and shorter sentences.

